# Shane today



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

video
MVI_4752.AVI -
<embed src="http://www.picturepush.com/flvplayer.swf" width="450" height="337" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="opaque" allowscriptaccess="always" flashvars="&autostart=false&displayheight=337&file=http%3A%2F%2Fwww1.picturepush.com%2Fphoto%2Fa%2F2939279%2Fmovie%2F2939279.flv&height=337&image=http%3A%2F%2Fwww1.picturepush.com%2Fphoto%2Fa%2F2939279%2Foimg%2F2939279.jpg&width=450&bufferlength=5" />
http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/2939279/movie/2939279.avi


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He looks good! Nice bright expression. Does not look too skinny at all. Much better for his development to be kept on the trim side.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

did you see the video, looks skinny there


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I clicked on the links, but the videos did not load - not sure about all of that link - it should highlight if it was a valid link.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

He's cute, he's not skinny, don't sell him.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's not skinny, he's a puppy. His legs grew before his ribcage did. It happens like that sometimes. Yeah what she said, don't sell him, he's cute.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

im not selling him, plz


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is cute


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

this is the video made today


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Has he had ANY obedience training?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

well, if thats skinny, poor clover is in trouble already!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> Has he had ANY obedience training?


not really, he know how to sit down come stay


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

he doesn't look skinny

good job to shane for leaving that garbage in the street alone, sage would have been all over that at his age


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Needs work on heeling (leash pulling)


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

yeahh,


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

ali2020 said:


> yeahh,


Your a brat


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

Raziel said:


> Your a brat


 excuse me, did i said anything to you ? ahh i dont think so.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's cute. Glad to see you still have him. What of the other pup? Did you keep them both?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

well i didnt got the other puppy bcz some people emailed tracy and told some weird and nonsense stuff about me, so she gave me back my deposit. 
that was very mean from some of the users here and still for some reason they are bugging me. like if i sell dogs i wouldnt had spend money on vaccinations, medicine, good qaulity food and the questions im asking everyday. I really wanted the second the bcz i play cricket and my games go on for 5-8 hours and in that case i cant even take the dog along me or can leave him alone at home. 2 dogs would atleast give each other company. im not sure if im right or not but ..


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

TitonsDad said:


> Needs work on heeling (leash pulling)


Why? It would have been pretty challenging to take the video to show what he wanted to show if the pup was heeling right next to him. I don't have my dogs heel all the time when we are out on walks-I don't find that necessary.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Kayla's Dad said:


> Why? It would have been pretty challenging to take the video to show what he wanted to show if the pup was heeling right next to him. I don't have my dogs heel all the time when we are out on walks-I don't find that necessary.


Why? Because Shane looks to be pulling leash the entire time. I think you're capable enough of filming your dog heeling next to you. 

If not heeling, at least some leash slack work...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

ali2020 said:


> I really wanted the second the bcz i play cricket and my games go on for 5-8 hours and in that case i cant even take the dog along me or can leave him alone at home. *2 dogs would atleast give each other company.* im not sure if im right or not but ..


That is not a good reason to get a second dog. In fact it is a very poor reason. What would you do if they do not get along? Keep replacing it until you get the right match?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

see again, when you dont even know me how can you give that kinda comment.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Kayla's Dad said:


> Keep replacing it until you get the right match?


Pretty much... I mean, he does tend to like the revolving door method of pet ownership.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

ali2020 said:


> well i didnt got the other puppy


In your post, it seemed like you already had him. I guess it's good that I assumed wrong. 



ali2020 said:


> bcz some people emailed tracy and told some weird and nonsense stuff about me,


Nonsense? I'm willing to bet it was all true. But anyway, I don't want to start this up as a flame fest like the other one turned into. (Because I do feel that straight out calling you a piece of crap was unnecessary). But I just find it funny that you're still playing innocent and trying to sound like everyone attacked you for no reason.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

ali2020 said:


> see again, when you dont even know me how can you give that kinda comment.


If you are referring to my comments, I would tell anyone who said they were getting a 2nd dog to keep the other one company that is a poor reason. And I said it here for anyone who may be reading here and trying to learn/research. 

Suggestion, you may want to use the quote option (instead of reply/quick reply) at the bottom right of every post if you're going to direct your comment (s) to one individual.

Outta here as this thread seems to be headed in the same direction as the others.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

Kayla's Dad said:


> Outta here as this thread seems to be headed in the same direction as the others.


 exactly bcz outa nowhere you guys start saying stuff about me, i dont say stuff to you guys.
Just becuase of you guys i lost my boy which i was gonna get. but still im not fighting with you guys. for a min imagine if you had worked hard enough to make some extra bucks and then given a 85% of puppys price as a deposit, and next thing you know someone saying stupid stuff about you who doesnt even know you life style to the breeder. and next thing you know she emails you and like i sorry but i cant give you the puppy then how would you feel like. shatterd dreams and broken heart and im sure you would feel like killing that person who said stupid stuff about you. but im still here asking you guys for help regarding my puppy and you guys are still saying stuff to me. if you want me to go from this forum i ll, im not saying ne thing that doesnt mean you keep guys on hitting me.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You want some respect around here? Stop trying to pick fights and prove yourself by doing right with the one puppy you have now. Keep picking fights like this and things arent ever going to change. 

You've done and wrote some things that a lot of people around here including myself don't agree with. You want respect, earn it. Stop trying to pick fights every day and start doing the right thing with the puppy you have.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> You want some respect around here? Stop trying to pick fights and prove yourself by doing right with the one puppy you have now. Keep picking fights like this and things arent ever going to change.
> 
> You've done and wrote some things that a lot of people around here including myself don't agree with. You want respect, earn it. Stop trying to pick fights every day and start doing the right thing with the puppy you have.


*Insert clapping smiley*


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww. . He's adorable! How old is he?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> You want some respect around here? Stop trying to pick fights and prove yourself by doing right with the one puppy you have now. Keep picking fights like this and things arent ever going to change.
> 
> You've done and wrote some things that a lot of people around here including myself don't agree with. You want respect, earn it. Stop trying to pick fights every day and start doing the right thing with the puppy you have.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Whoa. I just read all the other posts. It got heated in here. 

I actually got Satin because I wanted Speedy to have another playmate. He's so freaking energetic and everytime he sees another dog, he just gets so excited and is ready to play. And plus I just really wanted another dog for myself. Lol. One of my fears was that they weren't going to get along, so before I got Satin, I took Speedy to a neutral location so they could meet to see how they did. One mistake I made in the past was getting Speedy 3 years ago without having him meet my older border collie/lab mix (over the rainbow bridge now). That was not a mistake I was going to make again. We all learn from our mistakes. I'm still not going to leave them alone together for a very long time. I work 12 hour shifts, so they're going to be separated until I get home. I'm still trying to figure out what exactly to do with Satin when I go back to work. She isn't really fond of the crate. Speedy loves his crate, once he gets downstairs, he goes straight to his crate and collapses. I'm sorry, I'm getting way off topic all of a sudden. Okay, I'm done talking. Sorry for straying from what the original topic was. I start talking about my crazies and can't stop.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

LDB158 said:


> Aww. . He's adorable! How old is he?


 4.5 months


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Ali, I know you are disappointed that you did not end up with a 2nd pup but in retrospect it probably is a good thing that you didn't end up with another pup at this point and time. Members of the board are not just saying having 2 pups is alot of work for no reason....many of us have been there, done that, are doing that, and we speak from experience, nothing else. It sounds like you like to do other things (you mentioned playing sports which will require you to be out for many hours at a time in addition to working I would assume) as well, which is fine, but as you are likely learning, pups do take alot of time and work if being raised properly. Many of us that have 2 or more dogs do "dog stuff" as our hobbies instead of other activities that require alot of time and commitment (not saying we don't do anything else but many of us do mostly "dog stuff"). 

Shane is young and as he is your 1st GSD it is a great time to learn more about the breed, spending that extra time you will have having just him, on things like training, bonding, having fun playing etc as he grows up and when he is an adult dog. Puppy time flies by so quickly and GSDs are extremely bonded to their people, so the time you have by just having him can be very well spent on him. You mentioned you were going to be going to OB classes with him. I hope you pursue this - Shane will love it and it will be a great opportunity for you as well if you have not done this sort of thing before. Who knows - maybe you will like it so much that you will want to pursue more dog-sport related activities as you go along. That is how I started to get involved with GSDs. I've owned many other breeds through my life, and can say now that I think GSDs require more effort than many other breeds in regards to mental and physical activity needs from puppyhood to adulthood. The owner provides that, not another dog - what others have said about not relying on another dog keeping another company for activity etc is true. I have 2 and when they are home alone one hangs on in the bedroom, the other hangs out in the living room (they were kept separate for quite some time until I was 100% confident that they could be left together without fear of injury to each other)...they don't exercise themselves or each other...this is evident when I come home to 2 hyper dogs awaiting a long walk/run and some training to fulfill their mental and physical needs. My dogs are also quite split in their age - one is almost 11, the other is 3 1/2. Having 2 dogs of same gender and same age has the potential to evolve into problems - this is not unheard of at all. These are some things that one may not be aware of until one begins to learn more about dogs and certain traits and behaviors that can develop in certain circumstances and situations. 

Many of us started out with only one dog (either when we were young or when we were older) and that in itself can be a huge learning curve. Many (perhaps I should say all) of us here have the dog's best interests at heart. Many of us have seen the unfortunate things that can happen with a dog when one is not well prepared or knowledgeable (everyone has to start somewhere, there is no shame in that), which is why so much feedback is being given. Take it as a good thing - I think people just want to see the best for Shane (and for every pup), and this will happen through you if you are wanting and receptive to do so. So take the time to enjoy the pup you have right now, learning as much as you can as you go, and being open to hearing others' experiences and some very well founded knowledge. 

Onwards....I do hope you will be doing those OB classes you mentioned - like I said, it is tons of fun and Shane is at a perfect age to get started!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

everything u said is true, i should be focusing on shane, his classes are starting from friday .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad your focusing on shane, when he gets older and is in a place where you want him, obedience wise, THEN get another puppy,,two puppies will bond to each other not you and you don't want that.

Re:the video, I personally don't think he looks to skinny, he is very young, and those boyz especially get what I call the "uglies" )) they are long lean lanky and gangly until they mature,,everything needs to catch up , so to say. 

Good luck with classes, you will both learn alot and have fun..(Nicole's post was right on the mark)


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva is built the same way. He's fine.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

Shane looks great, and not to skinny at all. 

As far as about getting another puppy I too would say to wait. From your posts you have said that you are 17. Therefore I would assume you haven't started college yet. It can be very time consuming and require much more work than high school. I got Meega at 9mos from AC in my 2nd year of college. While it was great to have her while I was in school I do remember saying "sorry I can't I have to go home and feed the dog" or any variation of feed, potty, exercise etc. I ended up meeting different people that had dogs and spent more time with them than I did people I went to school with minus when I was in class, working on a project or studying for a test. I cannot imagine having a young pup nonetheless 2 during college. In fact I just got a new puppy from AC who is now 13 weeks. Pretty much all I do is work, night classes (graduated college but still taking some classes), and stuff with the dogs. Now that I have graduated (back in may) last month I got another puppy from AC who was about 8wks when I got him and now is about 13 wks. This is the first puppy I have had on my own, and it is a lot more work. At the end of the day though it is worth it when I get to watch Meega and Benji play or watch how confident Benji is with people and other dogs etc.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Ali, remember this is an open forum and as long as you have a screen name, anybody has the right to post.
Don't act like you own this, because you don't.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ali2020 said:


> well i didnt got the other puppy bcz some people emailed tracy and told some weird and nonsense stuff about me, so she gave me back my deposit.
> that was very mean from some of the users here and still for some reason they are bugging me. *like if i sell dogs* i wouldnt had spend money on vaccinations, medicine, good qaulity food and the questions im asking everyday. I really wanted the second the bcz i play cricket and my games go on for 5-8 hours and in that case i cant even take the dog along me or can leave him alone at home. 2 dogs would atleast give each other company. im not sure if im right or not but ..


Some of the things you've posted on this and other boards (which are public - anyone can read the posts) would be enough by themselves to deter many breeders from selling you a puppy. Breeders are looking for a good permanent home for their puppies, and most have in their contract that if the owner can't keep the dog for any reason, it goes back to the breeder. So the fact that you've openly posted about buying puppies, putting them up for sale, and then looking for another puppy to buy - well, what do you expect? That's not the kind of home that any reputable breeder is looking for. 

If you haven't actually been doing that, I don't know why you'd say you have. And if you have been doing that, (which it does appear that you've been doing), then the breeder had a right to know that. It's not anyone else's fault that your deposit was returned if you haven't been honest and forthcoming when approaching breeders about buying a puppy. 

But in any case, it does seem best that you just have one puppy to focus on - he deserves your full time and attention.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought he got another pup last week Remember the "Sorry" post?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He did not have the puppy yet. Apparently, the breeder changed her mind and refunded his deposit.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Ohhh... missed that post. 

I tell you what, IF I were to get another dog right now, I'd go for an adult. Zeva is all the pup I need!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LDB158 said:


> I actually got Satin because I wanted Speedy to have another playmate. He's so freaking energetic and everytime he sees another dog, he just gets so excited and is ready to play. And plus I just really wanted another dog for myself.


Yeah but that's different, Speedy is an adult and Satin is a young adult (late teenager, I forget). 

It's a totaly different ball of wax getting a puppy to keep another puppy company. Then end up bonding with eachother and not the handler.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It seems like people are going to follow Ali around on here and continue to badger him. Like, he is posting pics and a vid to ask about whether the pup is to skinny and people, out of nowhere, are saying not to sell him.

It does not look like anyone wants to give him a chance to earn some respect. 

Even if there are things we do not like, that people have read in his posts, which BTW seem to be written in a manner that makes the English hard to follow, so it is possible that we are not exactly understanding him because of a language issue, I think that it is ok to ask questions in that post to clarify, but I am afraid we have a bunch of adults here hounding this kid away from the site.

Let's see what that accomplishes: 

We let people know we will not stand for people who post one thing in one place and another thing in another place. Well we really do not know if this is actually true or if it is indeed a language issue. But if it is, I doubt it will actually be a good deterrent, because people come in and do not read threads that are older. So unless you are already here, you would not even see this going on.

Someone leaves the site. Well, whether you agree with or trust this person, does not mean that he cannot learn to be a better owner and give his pup something that we were able to offer.

I just want to say, that I worked with a guy who was also named Ali, and it took a while to figure it out, but sometimes, what he said was the exact opposite of what he meant. It was not just me that had this understanding, another fellow said this to me one day out of the blue. The guy I worked with was from Jordan. And seriously, it was a language issue.

I am running out of steam, but I just want to add that some people on this site felt very taken by an individual on the site. I hope that we are not jumping the gun on this person because of being taken by another person. I am not saying that we shouldn't say that he shouldn't get two pups at once, or that his dog is not skinny, just we should not follow him around picking fights with him on every thread he starts, or every thread he participates in. Unless you really do want him to go away.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

selzer said:


> It seems like people are going to follow Ali around on here and continue to badger him. Like, he is posting pics and a vid to ask about whether the pup is to skinny and people, out of nowhere, are saying not to sell him.
> 
> It does not look like anyone wants to give him a chance to earn some respect.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Well said. it's time to move forward and try to help educate so hopefully Ali can learn to be a better dog owner.


----------

